# Novas especies devidas ao Aquecimento Global



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 19:15)

Aqui está mais uma consequencia do aqucimento global, está a começar a criar especies novas e tudo. Amigos temos de acabar com as emissões de CO2
       

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?div_id=&id=743197


----------



## Zoelae (9 Dez 2006 às 20:30)

Cá para mim a dona do gato queria era aparecer na tv. Não acredito nessa história.

Essa do tigre e do leão é outra história, e é bem conhecida.
_Panthera tigris _e _Panthera leo_, pertencem ao mesmo género. Estão separados em termos geográficos, a especiação está a ocorrer mais ainda não se completou, ainda deviam ser consideradas subespécies, pois cruzamentos dão crias fertéis.


Ó Luper isto nada tem a ver com aquecimento global!
Puderas ter posto em off topic se te querias rir um pouco


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 21:17)

LUPER disse:


> Aqui está mais uma consequencia do aqucimento global, está a começar a criar especies novas e tudo. Amigos temos de acabar com as emissões de CO2
> 
> 
> http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?div_id=&id=743197



Onde isso já vai 
Li essa notícia no início da semana e dava conta que a gata estava a amamentar os 3 cães e portanto tinha como que os adoptado, tinham inicialmente duvidas que podia a gata ter tido os cães,  mas chegaram rapidamente à conclusão que tinham sido adoptados pela gata e não que ela os tivesse.
Quanto ao aquecimento, Luper, nada tem a ver, nem eles ensinuaram tal...


----------



## Zoelae (9 Dez 2006 às 22:03)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Onde isso já vai
> Li essa notícia no início da semana e dava conta que a gata estava a amamentar os 3 cães e portanto tinha como que os adoptado, tinham inicialmente duvidas que podia a gata ter tido os cães,  mas chegaram rapidamente à conclusão que tinham sido adoptados pela gata e não que ela os tivesse.
> Quanto ao aquecimento, Luper, nada tem a ver, nem eles ensinuaram tal...


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 00:48)

Malta isto claro que não tem nada a ver com o aquecimento, mas apenas queria mostrar o tipo de noticias parvas que existem por ai, e que estão ao nível das do aquecimento


----------

